# Posssible Brindle Going On?



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

So, here's Rosie _again.:wink:_ Just wondering if it's possible she's got some brindling going on or some weird roan thing. 
( I am pretty sure she is now starting to gray out, got lots and lots of white hairs coming up in her main and tail and starting to get these weird light patches.)
Can get more pictures if needed.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you have full body pics? If she's greying out, it's just what grey does. Grey works in funny ways sometimes. No brindling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Have some older ones on here, but none taken in the last month except that one above.^
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/not-possible-right-127607/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, if she's graying out, that's likely what's causing it. Gray can do some really funky things, like making a non-dun horse look dun and making all sorts of colors look like other colors.

If she weren't graying out though, I would venture a guess that she was maybe carrying a rabicano gene. The roaning from that often comes in strips along the barrel that can look similar to brindling.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others. No brindling, just greying


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Almost looks like Rabicano stripping on her ribs.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you give more pics? I was really interesting in seeing her progress from your other thread. I say roan of some sort. But smrobs could be dead on...sabino!! Does she have the "****" tail? How old is she now? As far as mane and tail goes, gray's go gray from the ground up. They don't grow out gray as far as I know.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Army wife said:


> Can you give more pics? I was really interesting in seeing her progress from your other thread. I say roan of some sort. But smrobs could be dead on...sabino!! Does she have the "****" tail? How old is she now? As far as mane and tail goes, gray's go gray from the ground up. They don't grow out gray as far as I know.


Sure thing on the pictures, just need to dig up my camera from somewhere. She does have some white hairs at the base at her tail, and she is just a yearling. Interesting about the main/tail thing too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

Agree, I see graying out but no brindling.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Couldn't she have rabicano as well as gray?


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

*Pictures*

Couldn't dig up camera, so instead I have crappy Ipod pictures!
She's lightened up quite a bit since she's shedded.








Being a bossy brat








Face








dark patch( not mud)








hind end shot








beginning of tail








weird wither colour








full body shot








close up on white spot








leg and gray hairs


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Do her knicks and cuts grow back in as her base color? She is just too strange. I still lean toward roan of some sort!! You've definitely got your guessing game match here!!


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Now that I think about it, most of them do grow back her base colour, just wondering what the weird white spot was from. Also, the reason she has so many knicks and scrapes is because she is a complete escape artist. If she wants to go somewhere, she'll get there. Over, through or under( she actually crawls).And also from roughhousing with 2 yearlings and a 4 month old.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you know a lot about roan? Usually that's a pretty good indication of roan and not gray. From what I know, grays grow back in either gray or white...roans grow back in as their base color. Eventually they get covered in funky little solid marks...this is referred to as "corning." She sounds like a pretty funny little girl  I learn toward roan...mom was gray, dad was unknown...right?? (or am I thinking of another thread?)  lol


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

I know a _bit _about roan, but I haven't been able to spend as much time with Rosie to notice if they are actually from her scratches and scrapes. I would assume though that they are cornmarks. And yes, daddy is unknown .


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucky bum...I'll bet she's a roan...lol


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

I love roans.... but will it last? If mom's a gray, then she could end up one too. Just a guessing game for now.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I think if she were a gray, you'd know it by now. But I could always be wrong. She could end up completely white by 5


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote gray. Roan wouldn't touch the face like it appears the white is from pictures. Gray never really changes two horses the same way. It's possible that her legs will stay dark the longest while the rest of her lightens. Definitely brown or brownskin base though.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She can carry gray and roan, but one of her parents would have to be roan.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sge could possiblybe a roan. My horsein a way is like this,but shes a grulla greying out. she also had similar bars on her body. does your horse have a dorsal stripe running under her belly? mine does. mine also has dun factoring, which affects the shoulders on some horses. the bars in her body look similar to your horses, but i know they're caused by the dun factoring. im betting thats whats causing it on yours,but i could be wrong


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> I vote gray. Roan wouldn't touch the face like it appears the white is from pictures. Gray never really changes two horses the same way. It's possible that her legs will stay dark the longest while the rest of her lightens. Definitely brown or brownskin base though.


Roans can get white on their face, a lot of times they do. It's just not nearly as prominent as the rest of their body. I agree about two horses never being the same. Also, these pics are hard to tell the amount of white in the face. But the tips of her ears still seem pretty solid to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like she is greying.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The white on her face is from grey. The filly is grey regardless of what is under the grey. Grey can cause brindling type stripes, and primitive markings as well as can really, really screw with a horse's base color.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Gray she is! Glad I was right in thinking gray.She has changed soooo much it was getting a bit hard to tell. Another pic showing her mane.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Aha yea. I agree with NdAppy. Mines doing the same thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

